# Tax exempt disability pension



## andyhn (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm hoping to move to Spain in the summer with my family so I thought I'd join the expat forum and try to get some answers to some questions that are driving me mad. I served in the RAF for 19 years and was then medically discharged. I presently receive a tax exempt disability Pension from the RAF and a War Pension from the Veterans Agency (also tax exempt). I'm trying to confirm whether the pensions will stay tax exempt when I retire to Spain. 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping to move to Spain in the summer with my family so I thought I'd join the expat forum and try to get some answers to some questions that are driving me mad. I served in the RAF for 19 years and was then medically discharged. I presently receive a tax exempt disability Pension from the RAF and a War Pension from the Veterans Agency (also tax exempt). I'm trying to confirm whether the pensions will stay tax exempt when I retire to Spain.
> 
> Thanks


Government pensions are taxed at source in the UK only. As far as I know therefore the Spanish tax authorities wont be interested in your Government pension. under reciprocal agreements


----------

